# Our rescue is having its annual picnic!



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Our rescue restricts these types of events to goldens only. It's funny, but there really aren't any snarl ups when it's just goldens, but throw in some other breeds and you've got growling, humping and general chaos. Have fun, and don't forget your camer


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We have one of those in the spring and it is always alot of fun to see the goldens and always a bunch of cool stuff to bid on. Hope you raise lots of money.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wish we were a few hundred miles closer☺. Have a successful and fun event. Hope you post a lot of photos.


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! I hope it'll go well. I do paper crafting, and I've made a scrapbook and 2 sets of golden-themed greeting cards for the silent auction. My kids are SOOO excited, but I think I'm even more so. 

I'll be curious to see if the other breeds present cause any dust-ups...I saw on this forum where one rescue had "doggie arrests" for little miscreants; what a great fundraising idea! If we don't have one, I will suggest it for next year.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

If it isn't too much trouble would you mind taking photos of your crafts? I'd love to see them. 

The doggie jail is done by my rescue Golden Retriever Rescue of North Tx. They haven't charged to bail the pup out yet, but it's definitely a good idea! I busted my own Toby for a few minutes last year because he was jumping and barking (loudly) to throw him the ball and he needed a break. Our ears and arms needed the break as well....he was so muddy from jumping into the lake that our sweatshirts were ruined!


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, we had a good time at our picnic yesterday! My boys were so thrilled by seeing so many golden tails wagging. It was really unseasonably cold and overcast, though...it did put a damper on all the human spirits, but the four-legged fur wearers were quite happy. 

Here are the card sets I made for the auction. I didn't take a photo of the scrapbook, but it had the larger golden image with the phrase "All you need is love." underneath. I was very happy that I brought some $$ in for the group!









More pics to follow. They aren't the best, b/c I only had my phone with me...but a few turned out.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Neat cards...I would be interested in buying cards if you have a few left over. I especially like Happy Birthday and Thinking of you.


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

*more pics*

Milling about...









A funny game..."bobbing for hot dogs!"









Poor Murphy is imprisoned while we go through the lunch line...but he rallied when the kids all started dropping food. All the dogs were vying for a place under the table!


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

*and a few more...*

Lots of racing:









And wrasslin':









Sacked out back at home:









I'm hoping to get a copy of our big group shot and post it soon.


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> The doggie jail is done by my rescue Golden Retriever Rescue of North Tx. They haven't charged to bail the pup out yet, but it's definitely a good idea! I busted my own Toby for a few minutes last year because he was jumping and barking (loudly) to throw him the ball and he needed a break. Our ears and arms needed the break as well....he was so muddy from jumping into the lake that our sweatshirts were ruined!


There were a bunch of crates set up, and a few hyper pups got sequestered. My son said, "Mom, look...Joey (one of the current adoptables who is just a pup and a complete spaz!) got a time-out." : We had a few dogs of other breeds / mixes there--most everyone got along really well, so that was good. One dog did snarl at Murph pretty intensely, and his owner said "He really doesn't like other dogs." I looked around at the bedlam of dogs and thought, "why is he here?" Poor thing was probably very anxious.

My kids enjoyed seeing all the dogs they recognized from stories on the rescue website. We also got to see Murph's foster mom and the nice couple who did our home visit, so it was great to catch up and give a good report on our sweet boy!


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Miss Happy said:


> Neat cards...I would be interested in buying cards if you have a few left over. I especially like Happy Birthday and Thinking of you.


You are too sweet! I don't have any more at the moment, or I would just send them to you. It's a fun hobby for me...I mostly use rubber stamps and watercolor pencils. Maybe I'll try to make some more for folks here! Those two images were the only GR stamps I could find online for a good price...the one on the left really does look just like Murphy, so I really like it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Mandarama: Those are beautiful cards! You are so talented! I hope your rescue appreciates them! 
I'm so glad you all had a great event too. Thanks for the photos! I hope your rescue made a lot of money so more dogs can be helped. 
I also don't understand why someone would bring a dog to a big event knowing the dog doesn't like other dogs--some people don't have common sense I guess! 
GRRNT's picnic is this coming Saturday. They've been blessed with great weather for the past 8 years--let's hope that trend continues though the long-term forecast has the DFW area getting remnants of hurricane Rick next weekend. I hope they are wrong!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a beautiful place to have the event. The grass is so green and so much room. You are very talented with the cards and I know someone is very lucky to have them. There is always someone in the crowd that brings a dog that doesnt like other dogs. I feel so bad for it because they just cant have fun.


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you, everyone. I hope we did well money-wise, too. It seems that so many dogs come in needing expensive medical work--the most common being heartworm treatment. Poor doggies.

The adoptable dogs who came with their foster families were all wearing these cute yellow bandanas that said, "I'm Available!" Oh, my heart was breaking. I wanted to just bring them all home with me. I think all of y'all's pictures with your 2+ pups are getting to me! My husband laughed and said, "weren't you the one wringing your hands over having A dog?" Heh.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

What a good idea about the "I'm Available" bandanas. We were visiting Dirks Fund with Miss Happy and there must have been 15 goldens playing. A lady came up to me and asked about Miss Happy and I said real quick she is mine. Will suggest "I'm Available" bandanas to Dirks Fund.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad you had a good time and I love your cards!

Give Murphy a hug for me - I am a little partial to the red headed boys - especially rescues (Copper is my 4th red boy rescue)!


----------

